# Church walleye boards



## Jigawat (Oct 1, 2013)

Anybody ever have a problem with their church walleye boards Falling flat in the water while pulling them? I've tried adjusting the keel weight, letting them out slower but sometimes they just fall flat over and all you can do is reel them all the way in. Thanks


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Interested too! but my problem developed after adding tattle flags


----------



## Jigawat (Oct 1, 2013)

You know what so did mine...Good thinking thanks. I'm taking those things off and giving it a try next time out. My offshore boards never had any issues with the tattle flags but I prefer the church boards because of the spring loaded peg on the back. Loosing the offshore boards every now and then stinks. By the time you reel everything in and turn around the board gets pretty far out of sight!


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

If you use the red clips, they have a pin in middle. Put line behind that and the board won't come off.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

But y are they falling over? Lol


----------



## Jigawat (Oct 1, 2013)

icefalcon said:


> If you use the red clips, they have a pin in middle. Put line behind that and the board won't come off.


I've ran the red clips with the peg but every now and then a board comes off. Must be a newbie setting the lines those days. The spring peg on the church boards is just peace of mind.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

cstroh said:


> But y are they falling over? Lol


How fast are you trolling when they tip over? I really like Church walleye boards but, I don't think they pull as good when going "spinner speeds". With the added wind resistance and profile I could see them tipping over if you were trolling across the wind with a flag on them. I take the flags off the Tx-44's, I do use tattle flags on my Offshore boards and I have never had one tip over while trolling.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Anywhere from .8 to 1.8 seem to fall over when it get 20+ from the boat but I think I figured it out seem to do it when I run 2oz or more off them so I just run my lighter set up off those now


----------



## Jigawat (Oct 1, 2013)

Corey K said:


> How fast are you trolling when they tip over? I really like Church walleye boards but, I don't think they pull as good when going "spinner speeds". With the added wind resistance and profile I could see them tipping over if you were trolling across the wind with a flag on them. I take the flags off the Tx-44's, I do use tattle flags on my Offshore boards and I have never had one tip over while trolling.


Like the other guy said 1.8 ish they fall flat now and then. Yes spinner speed with 1.5 or 2oz inline weights. They have also done it with ddhj's in the early season. I wish the offshore boards had the pin on the back or I would have never switched brands.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Check out the Church Tackle 22 special, http://www.churchtackle.com/#!planer-boards/cal5

The TX-22 Special sets upright without forward motion, which gives it the ability to troll extremely slow without restricting performance at higher speeds. The TX-22 Special is also reversible allowing flexibility to your fishing needs. The TX-22 Special has the same patented clip and rear pin that makes Church Tackle planer boards the #1 choice. THE MOST PERFECTLY BALANCED PLANER BOARD ON THE MARKET

They work very well, and they have a "pin".


----------

